

Ask HN : what happened to memrise.com?  - rtfm666
http://ww2.memrise.com/?folio=7POYGN0G2

======
kyzh
It was working 4 days ago, at least their email to me . It seems that they
didn't renew their domain "This domain name expired on Sep 02 2013 01:42AM"

Feel free to ask the CEO on twitter
[https://twitter.com/tedcooke](https://twitter.com/tedcooke)

